# Game 14: Wolves (6-7) @ Rockets (9-4)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*@*








*November 28th | 7:30 PM | FSN*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Mike James*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Rockers Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*12 | Rafer Alston*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Tracy McGrady*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Shane Battier*</td> <td align=center>*44 | Chuck Hayes*</td> <td align=center>*11 | Yao Ming*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Rockets Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 95 | Rockets 101*​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing Craig Smith this game. He was a steal in round 2 for you guys!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Im watching the game tonight.... Hopefully James will show up against his old team...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rafter alston sucks


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Craig Smith is the future. Foye will be his sidekick.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's time do do yo 'thang Mike!


...please.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The shooting in this game is ABYSMAL


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Just joined the game on ESPN Gamecast. 

Why is Hudson on the court instead of James? Why ist Mad Dog doing something other than warming the bench in the 4th? 

The rookies are playing great again! Wow!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

1 point behind!


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

I got my question on Hudson answered right now. :clap2: 

Tied game. Go Wolves!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn Shane!


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

Ouch! At once, the Rockets remember how to hit Three Pointers.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Damn, missed this one, was out getting a Christmas tree. Looks kinda like last night's script, horrible first three quarters, great 4th, but just not enough.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

playin some ugly basketball for the majority of games as of late... nice 4th quarter again, but we really have to play the whole 48 minutes


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Good game, guys.....I bet your glad to be leaving Tx, huh?:biggrin:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Good game, guys.....I bet your glad to be leaving Tx, huh?:biggrin:


Whatever's fine with me. I'm rooting for both teams, anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Mike James has been terrible this year.


----------

